# Anyone made a wooden airplane propeller? - (non functional)



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

My dad is an airplane nut, retired from the state patrol air division. I was at the naval air museum in Pensacola while on vacation and saw this propeller clock. See pic below. Obviously I know how to drill out and put an insert in, just looking for a plan, pattern, or suggestions on how to make the twists/slant/warp in the propeller.

http://www2.snapfish.com/snapfish/slideshow/AlbumID=2482615023/PictureID=76141934023/a=156000944_156000944/otsc=SHR/otsi=SPIClink/COBRAND_NAME=snapfish/


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

This might give you some ideas






Just found another one:

http://www.wonderhowto.com/topic/make-wooden-aircraft-propellers/


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is a complete PDF for cadving your propeller.
http://www.modelairplanepages.com/Propeller/profile/profile.html


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

One of our LJ members has made a propeller.
Check out Andy's project.
He did say at one time he was going to do a blog on the process,
you could try to PM him for some help, he has helped me with some
of my boxes….

Lisa


----------

